# RNT Microhen?



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone have one or have used one please tell me what you think about it?


----------



## Jaker (Feb 3, 2010)

I want one bad, bew one in macs a few weeks ago and love it.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 3, 2010)

Got one in Cocobolo and love it.  Raspy and easy to blow...and it can get loud if you want it to.


----------



## Burritoboy (Feb 3, 2010)

got one and love it.  It is especially easy to blow, the challenge is switching to the next call and remembering the difference between the calls.   Try going from the Microhen direct to a cut down Olt, it will just make you laugh at yourself.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not big on RNT at all! but having said that the micro hen is the best call they have ever produced


----------



## QUACK HEAD MAFIA (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a rnt micro hen acrylic that i would like to sell if intrested


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 3, 2010)

im not sure about the microhen but ive blown a daisy cutter and loved it. jmo.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 3, 2010)

i realy like the microhen..... i bought a daisy cutter earlier this year and will be adding a microhen and an alpha 2 goose for next season


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 3, 2010)

My calling has improved alot since fall but I am far from great.  That said:

I played with NGAduck's for a few hunts this year and I found it to be great for timber, sloughs, swamps, small ponds, etc.  I blew it for probably 5 or 6 hunts where we had to call to turn ducks (normally I don't call alot).

The call ran fast and easy, makes feed chatter EASY (not MG chatter, just real duck feeding sounds).  If I get another RNT it will be this one,  I like it as well as my favorite wood Short Barrel for sound and ease.  Raspy and not so loud you will flare them 300 yards out (like 90% of calls I hear on public land).


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the Microhen....its a little higher pitched but it still sounds good.


----------



## ngaduck (Feb 3, 2010)

It is an easy call to run.  It gets used the most during late season when they ducks start to get shy.  My Daisy Cutter is still my go-to call, but the Microhen helps finish shy ducks.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 3, 2010)

ngaduck said:


> It is an easy call to run.  It gets used the most during late season when they ducks start to get shy.  My Daisy Cutter is still my go-to call, but the Microhen helps finish shy ducks.



I should have accidently left it on my lanyard.


----------



## wingcutter53 (Feb 3, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Anyone have one or have used one please tell me what you think about it?



Awesome call dude i have one. It is a greatfinishing call


----------



## Jaker (Feb 3, 2010)

another thing is, its easy to blow real soft, but you can get a good sounding hail call out of it. I got a daisy cutter, that I can range pretty good on , but it took a ton of practice to get to where i could go from really quiet to the loudest highball you never wanna hear in georgia. The microhen on the other hand, I played with that thing for about 15 minutes and had it doin what it took me a year to do on my daisy cutter. although the top end is not quite is loud, you can definately tweak it and perform all the volumeyou need.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.  I'm going to special order one from RNT in the mallard green.


----------



## gaduckkiller (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate mine. Will sell it if anyone wants it. It's the smoke color. Much rather blow my Echos over the mircohen.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 4, 2010)

gaduckkiller said:


> I hate mine. Will sell it if anyone wants it. It's the smoke color. Much rather blow my Echos over the mircohen.


----------



## headbusta58 (Feb 4, 2010)

gaduckkiller said:


> I hate mine. Will sell it if anyone wants it. It's the smoke color. Much rather blow my Echos over the mircohen.



I love mine. You have to be easy on it you cant hail on it. Great call JMO


----------

